# Driving with boxes of Havanas



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone ever do this? I'm sure some folks have. I work away from home most of the time but try to keep at least a box in the mail every week. So tomorrow I'll most likely be driving about 8 hours out to Ohio. Just curious what would happen if I got pulled over with a large cooler full of my recent purchases. Now I know my car would have to be searched in order for this to be a problem and that is unlikely. Still curious though what would or could happen if they cracked open my cooler (think Julius in Pulp Fiction opening the case) and revealed the Havana Gold.

I know lots of cops smoke and most wouldn't care but imagine running into that one that did. I wonder if he could "take me downtown". I actually think about this stuff. 

"Cuban cigar smuggler caught transporting boxes of Havanas eastbound on Interstate 70" :hn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Not and issue for local law enforcement. Even the guys at the airport have never opened a traveldor or carry on (with 5-6 boxes in it) of mine ever.

But if you are a dick, anything could happen. 

Yes sir, no sir and you should be fine.:r


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

be polite and keep your hands where they can see you and you should do fine if they pull you over
unless you're smoking a blunt or something


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

most cops, and I will say most loosely

1. Never bother to search someone like yourself because, lets admit it, you being on this board with extra money to spend on something like cigars probably doesn't present yourself as a mope. I.E. you are probably not the typical target for a vehicle search by most cops. 

2. Any decent cop, if they had some reason to see the sticks would probably congratulate you on the purchase and ask how awesome they really are.

Also, I would have to check with state codes, but I would wager a guess that local, and even state law enforcement would not be able to enforce anything to do with the embargo considering that its federal in nature. That could be totally wrong, but I have seen some firearms codes that could not be charged by VA leo's....... the ATF had to be called in while the mopes were detained. I would highly doubt you would give a cop a second reason to try and detain you up and call some federal customs guy over a box of smokes from a wacky island south of anywhere. Hell, make sure all of your lights work on your vehicle and that all of your vehicle equipment is up to code, do 5-7 over the speed limit and use your turn signal, should be alright. My:2


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

I agree with Dave. I always take my cigars (with bands on) as "carry-on" when I travel. Never think twice about it - and never have had an inkling of a problem. 

Heck, I've been pulled over by a State Trooper while smoking a cigar - and he actually commented that it smelled good. On a cruise, I've sat in the cigar bar with a US Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms agent. He smoked NC's and commented that I was probably smoking a Cuban. I calmly replied, no, I'm smoking an "ISOM". That seemed to satisfy his curiousity! :tpd:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

They don't care.

You will be fine. I travel all over the place with banded cigars and have never had a problem. 

Just be nice, polite and move along and you will be fine.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess I am the lone dissenter. I think that anything illegal, IN BULK, will get you noticed in a bad light. But like Dave said, you don't likely look like a creep, so it is unlikely it would ever come to that.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Last time I flew, security checked my travel humi, the lady saw all the cuban cigars, smiled and told me "nice cigars". They could care less. I guess it is possible an overzealous cop might cause some issue for you, but not likely.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

duckmanco said:


> most cops, and I will say most loosely
> 
> 1. Never bother to search someone like yourself because, lets admit it, you being on this board with extra money to spend on something like cigars probably doesn't present yourself as a mope. I.E. you are probably not the typical target for a vehicle search by most cops.


I would agree to this for the most part.

However, I was on a road trip with a friend on the way home from Colorado (all the way back to Houston, TX). We were in the middle of NOWHERE on a country road with no other cars on it. I was cruisin at 75 mph and I didn't realize that the NIGHT limit was 65. Well I am cruisin and then I see a cop pass me- no big deal- I am simply driving in the middle of nowhere. Then I see lights behind me. The dude turned around on a country road to come get me- a white 02 Honda Minivan goin 10 over! I am polite as can be but he asks if we have any dope (okay, yeah I'm 18 and i have dark skin) and he asks whats in that brown bag in the back seat. We tell him "peaches" because that is exactly what was in it. He decides to search the care without even asking me. I got a ticket. :BS

Anyways- I am just saying that somtimes- even if you are in a nice car- they will search you.

But like I said- I am young and brown haha.

Personally I would keep them in the cooler in the trunk.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> I would agree to this for the most part.
> 
> However, I was on a road trip with a friend on the way home from Colorado (all the way back to Houston, TX). We were in the middle of NOWHERE on a country road with no other cars on it. I was cruisin at 75 mph and I didn't realize that the NIGHT limit was 65. Well I am cruisin and then I see a cop pass me- no big deal- I am simply driving in the middle of nowhere. Then I see lights behind me. The dude turned around on a country road to come get me- a white 02 Honda Minivan goin 10 over! I am polite as can be but he asks if we have any dope (okay, yeah I'm 18 and i have dark skin) and he asks whats in that brown bag in the back seat. We tell him "peaches" because that is exactly what was in it. He decides to search the care without even asking me. I got a ticket. :BS
> 
> ...


I cannot believe you were trying to smuggle peaches. Not cool my friend!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sure, anything can happen, but I would not worry about it all. A lot of unfortunate events would have to line up to yield your worst case scenario.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> I would agree to this for the most part.
> 
> However, I was on a road trip with a friend on the way home from Colorado (all the way back to Houston, TX). We were in the middle of NOWHERE on a country road with no other cars on it. I was cruisin at 75 mph and I didn't realize that the NIGHT limit was 65. Well I am cruisin and then I see a cop pass me- no big deal- I am simply driving in the middle of nowhere. Then I see lights behind me. The dude turned around on a country road to come get me- a white 02 Honda Minivan goin 10 over! I am polite as can be but he asks if we have any dope (okay, yeah I'm 18 and i have dark skin) and he asks whats in that brown bag in the back seat. We tell him "peaches" because that is exactly what was in it. He decides to search the care without even asking me. I got a ticket. :BS
> 
> ...


Taking fruit across state lines - What the hell were you thinking??? :r :r


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah like I said, most is a loose term. Also, if the cop has PC to search a car, he doesn't have to ask to search it. It all becomes his choice with respect to discretion.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> I would agree to this for the most part.
> 
> However, I was on a road trip with a friend on the way home from Colorado (all the way back to Houston, TX). We were in the middle of NOWHERE on a country road with no other cars on it. I was cruisin at 75 mph and I didn't realize that the NIGHT limit was 65. Well I am cruisin and then I see a cop pass me- no big deal- I am simply driving in the middle of nowhere. Then I see lights behind me. The dude turned around on a country road to come get me- a white 02 Honda Minivan goin 10 over! I am polite as can be but he asks if we have any dope (okay, yeah I'm 18 and i have dark skin) and he asks whats in that brown bag in the back seat. We tell him "peaches" because that is exactly what was in it. He decides to search the care without even asking me. I got a ticket. :BS
> 
> ...


Peaches from Colorado? What was really in the bag?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok let me just say as a cop and a cigar smoker if your not giving me a reason to search your car im not going to, however if for some reason i did come across *several* boxes of isom's the first thing i would think is there counterfit and interview the driver more. if i was satisfied that they were yours and you were a true cigar guy not just someone ripping of fellow botl i would say see ya have a good night.

as for tech metal dark skin means nothing unfortunatly it was your age and the brown bag on the seat. here in ny the amount of white kids from jersey in there mommys minivan buying weed is common. the minivan has become the new pathfinder for mopes couse they could get alot of guys and girls in them.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Well what if my car was a semi and my "cooler" was industrial sized?


























That was a joke...:cb


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

True story... :cb

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25998


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

duckmanco said:


> most cops, and I will say most loosely
> 
> 1. Never bother to search someone like yourself because, lets admit it, you being on this board with extra money to spend on something like cigars probably doesn't present yourself as a mope. I.E. you are probably not the typical target for a vehicle search by most cops.


Someone with a cooler in the back seat turns into a target.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> Peaches from Colorado? What was really in the bag?


Haha, actually the peaches came from New Mexico. We stopped to visit my great-grandparents that day and they have a peach tree in their backyard. They proceeded to fill up bags of them for us to take home.



jitzy said:


> as for tech metal dark skin means nothing unfortunatly it was your age and the brown bag on the seat. here in ny the amount of white kids from jersey in there mommys minivan buying weed is common. the minivan has become the new pathfinder for mopes couse they could get alot of guys and girls in them.


The thing is, I showed him what was in the bag!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I keep on thinking of that song from 5-10 years back... _"Millions of Peaches... Peaches for me! Millions of peaches... peaches for free!"_

In any case, I think you should be fine. Shoot I had a box of LGC's that I bought in Miami that I returned to Miami with and had in my carry on. I was somewhat worried and it didn't even get a look when going through customs. I say just light one up and cruise. Enjoy the scenery and don't fret.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

TechMetalMan said:


> The thing is, I showed him what was in the bag!


unfortunatly just couse you showed him the peaches in the bag he still dosent know you from a hole in the wall you could be the nicest guy in the world he dosnt know that. he might have thought you were hiding something from him. as far as the ticket goes i hate to say it but you were still speeding and most highway cops do nothing but write tickets. it sucks and these guys get tunnel vision about not cutting anyone a break but its just the way it goes with them.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> The dude turned around on a country road to come get me- *a white 02 Honda Minivan* goin 10 over!
> ...
> Anyways- I am just saying that somtimes- *even if you are in a nice car*- they will search you.


I fail to follow your logic.

:r


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah 2 dudes dark tinted Lexus with Colorado plates. If I were a cop I'd be curious.


----------



## GSahay47 (Dec 5, 2006)

So you guys have just flown back with ISOM's in your luggage and it wasn't a problem? Man I've been missing out for no reason. I always figured that would be a huge no-no. I learn something everyday here, lol.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I fail to follow your logic.
> 
> :r


Ha, well I wasn't saying it was a nice car...but that is your typical soccer mom car and he could not tell it was two dudes.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

The last time i was on a plane, 
A fellow Brother on the board and myself were flying from Tampa 
to Decator Ill. for the LOL Herf and they pulled us aside every stop
opened our stuff ( about 150 Habanos ) pulled them all out, went through
them . I was worried they would take them , which would be a HUGE loss.
And they always said ( Nice Cigars ) . :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

GSahay47 said:


> So you guys have just flown back with ISOM's in your luggage and it wasn't a problem? Man I've been missing out for no reason. I always figured that would be a huge no-no. I learn something everyday here, lol.


Every time I fly I fly with my traveldor which has Habanos Bands all over the outside of it.... I've NEVER had a problem or been stopped or questioned.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

The cops on the board are saying to themselves....Gargamel's got "boxes" of smokes in a cooler in his car and he's traveling. Three questions are going through their minds...

What's he driving

When's he driving

What highway will he be traveling


:r :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd the bigger issue would be the *quantity* of tobacco with which you were traveling. While the state/local authorities don't have jurisdiction over the embargo, they do have jurisdiction for enforcing state regulations re: taxes. This may be a non-issue, too ... I'm not sure.

~d.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i can only speak for new york.
a cop can't systematically search your car unless 
1- he has a warrant to do so
2- arrests you and inventories the contents for safekeeping
3- has probable cause a crime has/is comitted
4- reasonably suspects there is a weapon within you reachable area.
the things you see on the show "cops" is borderline fiction, and convictions are more than likely overturned in higher courts for "bad searches". if you are pulled over for a traffic violation, there is no basis for a search of your auto.


----------

